# Funk-Tastatur und Kabel-Maus mischbar?



## DobsonX (13. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne Frage weil ich keine Ahnung hab ob die Sache funzt. Bin im Besitz einer schnurlosen Keyboard/Maus-Kombi von Logitech (Treiber einzeln installierbar). Die Tastatur ist echt spitze aber mit der Maus werd ich nicht so ganz warm, deshalb wollte ich mir ne Razer  zulegen mit der ich besser zurecht komme. Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich die Maus neben der schnurlosen Tastatur betreiben kann. Beide Teile sind über USB verbunden. Habt ihr erfahrung damit und wisst ihr ob das geht 

Grüße, DobsonX


----------



## Blackout (13. August 2006)

Mach dir da keinen Kopf, du kannst 127Geräte an USB anschliessen und das geht ohne Probleme, egal wie du mixt, ob nun Kabeltastatur und Funk Maus, Funktastatur und Kabelmaus, beides Funk oder beides Kabel, ist egal, klappt ohne Probleme!


----------



## Onlinestate (13. August 2006)

Klar, kannst alles mischen. Kannst sogar mehrere Mäuse gleichzeitig anschließen...


----------



## DobsonX (14. August 2006)

Okay dann kann ich beruhigt einkaufen gehn...

thx


----------



## Zsinj (15. August 2006)

klar kannst alles anschließen.
Hab an meinem Rechner den Desktop MX Cordles von Logitech (MX tasta und MX700) und dazu noch die G15 und eine MX518
alles an einem rechner. funktioniert wunderbar


----------

